# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ  Κύπελλο Mr Οδυσσεια 28.11.2010

## Polyneikos

Το παραδοσιακο ραντεβου του Νοεμβριου της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ θα πραγματοποιηθει στις 28 Νοεμβρίου στο (old time classic) Νοvotel (Μ. Βοδα 2).
Eνας ιστορικος αγωνας-συνεχεια του Μρ Οδυσσεια με τους μεγαλυτερους αθλητες να εχουν παρει το έπαθλο .
Αναμενεται η συμμετοχή πολλων αθλητων και το επίπεδο υψηλο.Θα δωσουμε φυσικα όλοι το παρων !!Ο αγωνας θα αποτελεσει πρόκριση για τους νικητες αθλητες για το *Mr - Ms Universe* που θα γινει στις 5-6 Δεκεμβρίου στην Γερμανια.

----------


## Muscleboss

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Θα μαστε εκεί, ως συνήθως.... 

ελπίζω πολλά μέλη του φόρουμ να δώσουν το παρόν.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

εννοειτε  θα ειμαι εκει :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## thanasis reaction

που γινονται οι αγωνες?

----------


## savage

ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση κωστα.ισως μας φανει χρησιμη αυτη η ημερομηνια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis64

Νοvotel  αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι αθηνα!

----------


## Polyneikos

> που γινονται οι αγωνες?


Στο Κεντρο της Αθηνας,ξενοδοχείο Novotel,Μιχαηλ Βοδα 2.

----------


## thanasis reaction

οκ ευχαριστω!

----------


## Polyneikos

> ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση κωστα.ισως μας φανει χρησιμη αυτη η ημερομηνια


3 μηνες ολοκληροι + 4 μερες ,εχεις 4 μερες περιθωριο για κανενα cheat!

----------


## KATERINI 144

όποιος μπορεί να παρευρεθεί αξίζει να δει αυτόν τον αγώνα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

> 3 μηνες ολοκληροι + 4 μερες ,εχεις 4 μερες περιθωριο για κανενα cheat!


βασικα εχω κανα μηνα ακομα περιθωριο να κανω ογκο  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil Randime

Η ημερομηνία μπήκε ήδη στο calendar μου. Ελπιζω να μπορεσω να ειμαι εκει να παρακολουθήσω...  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spyro D

και εγω εκει κλασσικα!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε να μαζευομαστε !! :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

μπος το νου σου!!!

μην ξεχνιομαστε!

----------


## Muscleboss

Κωστα ευχαριστούμε για το πλούσιο υλικό.

Να κάνω μια διόρθωση και πρόσθεση για την κατηγορία Μαστερς, γιατί μας ξέφυγε ένα σημαντικό κατά τη γνώμη μου comeback.




> *Masters (+40χρ.)*
> 
> 
> 1) Φώτης Πλευρίτης (νο 16)
> 2) Παναγιώτης Βέργης (νο 8 )
> *3) Γιώργος Σαγιακλής (νο 19)*
> 4) Ιάκωβος Ιακώβου (νο 1)
> 5) Μανώλης Ζερβάκης (νο 2)
> 6) Σωτήρης Ανδιανός (νο 10)
> ...


 
Το σωστό όνομα του 3ου νικητή δεν είναι Σαγιακλής, αλλά *Γιώργος Σαζακλής*.

Ο Γιώργος δεν είναι απλώς καλός φίλος μου απο Πάτρα που προπονούμασταν κατ' επανάληψη μαζί στο γυμναστήριο του Δ. Βολικού. Είναι παλιός πρωταθλητής του bodybuilding και για την ακρίβεια Μιστερ Πελοπόννησος WABBA 1988. Παραθέτω και μια φώτο από το αρχείο μου.



Νομίζω είναι σημαντικό να κάνουμε αυτές τις αναφορές γιατί αυτές μας βάζουν στο πετσί του αγώνα και ειναι αυτες που ξεχωρίζουν τους περαστικούς από τους λάτρεις του ελληνικού bodybuilding.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Σημαντικη η αναφορα  σου Πανο,το ονομα διορθωθηκε από το αρχικο ποστ...
Και όπως παντα με σπανιο υλικο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχίζω με το guest posing του Σταυρου Τριουλίδη*

[YOUTUBE="nZafSyvfFLY"]nZafSyvfFLY[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## noz1989

Εμενα μεγαλη εντυπωση μου εκανε το παλικαρι που κερδισε στα juniors!! Ειναι 22 χρονων και γυμναζεται λεει 2 χρονια...  :02. Shock:

----------


## NASSER

Εγινε μια πετυχημενη διοργανωση, με μεγαλη συμμετοχη των φιλων του αθληματος και αρκετους χορηγους.
Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους αθλητες και στους διοργανωτες που απο πολυ νωρίς φρόντισαν για την επιτυχία της διοργάνωσης.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Εμενα μεγαλη εντυπωση μου εκανε το παλικαρι που κερδισε στα juniors!! Ειναι 22 χρονων και γυμναζεται λεει 2 χρονια...


 και μενα... !!!!

----------


## Dillet

> *Συνεχίζω με το guest posing του Σταυρου Τριουλίδη*
> 
> [YOUTUBE="nZafSyvfFLY"]nZafSyvfFLY[/YOUTUBE]


Κωστή ο λαός περιμένει να δει και το άλλο guest του  Τασου Κολιγκιωνη!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

> Εγινε μια πετυχημενη διοργανωση, με μεγαλη συμμετοχη των φιλων του αθληματος και αρκετους χορηγους.
> Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους τους αθλητες και στους διοργανωτες που απο πολυ νωρίς φρόντισαν για την επιτυχία της διοργάνωσης.


 
 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κωστή ο λαός περιμένει να δει και το άλλο guest του Τασου Κολιγκιωνη!!!!!


Θωμα σημερα ή αυριο το πολυ θα εχει ανεβει..Θελω να σας κραταω σε αγωνια!! :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χαμηλη κατηγορία Ανδρων:*
5 συμμετοχες με νικητη τον εμπειρο πρωταθλητη από την Παρο,Λαζαρο Πολυκανδρίτη

----------


## -beba-

Polyneikos μπορείς να μου πεις την κατάταξη στην ψηλή κατηγορία σε παρακαλώ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα τα βαλω όταν γινει η παρουσιαση της κατηγορίας με φωτο,αν σε ενδιαφερει αμεσα στο στελνω με πμ

----------


## -beba-

> Θα τα βαλω όταν γινει η παρουσιαση της κατηγορίας με φωτο,αν σε ενδιαφερει αμεσα στο στελνω με πμ


Στείλε μου πμ σε παρακαλώ πολύ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχεια με φωτο της χαμηλης κατηγορίας*









*Η τελικη κατάταξη*

*Χαμηλή Ανδρών* 

*1ος Λάζαρος Πολυκανδρίτης (ν.23)*
*2ος Παναγιώτης Γκουζος (ν.11)*
*3ος Μιχάλης Λουλάκης (ν.43)*
*4ος Ιωάννης Πολυδάκης (ν.30)*
*5ος Νίκος Μαστροκωστόπουλος (ν.22)*
 







*Η απονομη από τους πρωταθλητες Γιωργο Καρρα αλλα και τον δικό μας Τασο Μηνίδη !!*

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πολύ καλός ο Πολυκανδρίτης, ένα σκαλί πάνω απ' τους υπόλοιπους :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατι που περιμενατε και μου ζητησανε αρκετοι,το guest posing του Τασου Κολιγκιωνη!!
Μια επιστροφη από τα παλια του πρωταθλητη που μας εδειξε ότι η "παλια φρουρα" καλα κρατει!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

[YOUTUBE="kync9a4-ycc"]kync9a4-ycc[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Πολύ καλός ο Τάσος!  :03. Thumb up: 


Ποζάρισμα έξω απ' τα συνηθισμένα. Μ'άρεσε  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στις γυναικες η μοναδικη συμμετοχη ηταν της Σταυρούλας Γκασιαμη !*









*Μας αντέμειψε με ενα πολυ ωραίο ατομικο ποζαρισμα,περιμενουμε την επόμενη της συμμετοχη,με ανταγωνισμο!!*






**


*Απονομη από την Κωνσταντίνα Κασκανη !*

----------


## Eddie

Πωω τελεια!!!!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 


 :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mεσαια κατηγορία,4 συμμετοχες*











*Πολυ καλη φορμα επιασε ο αθλητης που βγηκε πρωτος,ενας αθλητης από Συρια (ν.14)*
*Στα αξιοσημειωτα και η συμμετοχη ενος εμπειρου αθλητη με παρα πολλες συμμετοχες,ο Λατσο Αντρεικο*

----------


## noz1989

Αυτος με το 17... πολυ χαλια μαυρισμα...

----------


## Polyneikos

η καταταξη των αθλητων στην Μεσαια κατηγορία

*Μεσαία Ανδρών* 

1)Αλματζάρι (ν.14)
2) Βασίλης Σεμετετζίδης (ν.18 )
3) Θεολόγος Ζαφειρόπουλος (ν.17)
4) Λατσο Αντρεικο (ν.21)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην ψηλή κατηγορία υπήρξαν 6 συμμετοχες .*















Ξεχωρισε με τις μαζες του ο Βασιλης Κατσενης από το Αργος,αθλητης με αρκετες συμμετοχες σε αγωνες.
Ενας επίσης καλός αθλητης από την Κω στην πρωτη του εμφανιση (;;;; ),αθλητης του Δαυιδ Μπαλασα,ο Γιαννης Σεκερλης
Επισης οι εμπειροι αθλητες Γιωργος Αιχμαλωτίδης και Μανωλης Σπύρου δωσαν μαχη στην σκηνη...

----------


## Polyneikos

Τελικα ο Βασίλης Κατσενης ηταν ο νικητης της κατηγορίας..

*Ψηλή Ανδρών* 

1) Βασίλης Κατσένης (νο 15)
2) Ιωάννης Σεκερλής (νο 26)
3) Γιώργος Αιχμαλωτίδης (νο 25)
4) Μανώλης Σπύρου (νο 31)
5) Κων/νος Λιώνης (νο 20)
6) Γιώργος Τσάγκας (νο 27)

----------


## Muscleboss

Κωστα φοβερές φώτος! μας βάζεις ακριβώς στη θέση των κριτών! Ευχαριστούμε!  :03. Clap: 

Από όσα βλέπω η κριτική επιτροπή έκανε πολύ καλά τη δουλειά της σε όλες τις κατηγορίες.

Α, και η Βούλα ΚΟΥΚΛΑ, καιρό είχαμε να τη δούμε στη σκηνή και μας έλλειψε!   :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο ευχαριστηση μου να μοιραστω το υλικο που τραβηξα με το φόρουμ,αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος...
Εδω θα πρεπει να ευχαριστησω όμως και τον Νικο Τσουνακη αλλα και τον Νικο Σιγαλα που με εβαλαν στο σωστο σημειο μπροστα από τους θεατες και πισω από την κριτικη επιτροπη έτσι ωστε οι φωτο να αποτελουν δειγμα γραφης του αγωνα...
Υπαρχει μια καλη συνεργασια της ομοσπονδίας με το φόρουμ και τους ευχαριστουμε . :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τα απαραιτητα comparisons για τον Γενικο Νικητη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικα πολύ ωραίες φωτο ,βάζει στο κλίμα και εναν που δεν είδε λάιβ τον αγώνα , πολύ καλός αγώνας και καλό το επίπεδο και σε μερικές κατηγορίες ισάξιοι οι αθλητές 

επίσης αίσθηση έκανε η παρουσία της σταυρούλας γκασιάμη που έδωσε μια νότα θυληκότητας και μυικότητας και εντυπωσίασε το ποζάρισμά της στην σκηνή,  που ήταν καλοδουλεμένο και αισθησιακό  και της ταίριαζε απόλυτα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Comparisons Part II*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Comparisons part III*

**

**

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αναδειξη του Γενικο Νικητη,Φωτη Πλευριτη











*Η τελικη καταταξη στο Γενικο*

*1. Φώτης Πλευρίτης (ν.16)* 
*2. Αλματζάρι (ν.14)* 
*3. Βασίλης Κατσένης (ν.15)* 
*4. Λάζαρος Πολυκανδρίτης (ν.23)*
*5. Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης (ν.6)*

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μερικες απαραίτητες Backstage φωτογραφίες :

*Tσουνακης - Σιγαλας*








*Καπετανακης - Σιγαλας*




*Κριτικη επιτροπη ,απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια:*
*Περδικεας,Ζαχαρόπουλος,Καπετανακης,Τσουνακης,Μπαλασας,Κεφαλιανος,Μισαηλιδης,Κολιγκιωνης*








*Καποιες αλλες Backstage φωτογραφίες εχουν αναρτηθει εδω :*

*Συναντηση μελων στο 2ημερο 27-28/11,Κυπελλο IFBB+Mr Οδυσσεια WABBA 2010*

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μας μετέφερες στη πρώτη γραμμή των καθισμάτων.

----------


## a.minidis

*Θαθελα να πω ενα μεγαλο μπραβo στους διοργανωτες και στο Προεδρο τον κυριο Τσουνακη,για το επιπεδο του αγωνα και για τα αποτελεσματα οπου δεν ειχε κανεις κατι να πει!!* :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  *και ακομα να ευχαριστησω προσωπικα τον ιδιο και τον κυριο Σιγαλα για τα καλα τους λογια!!*

----------


## nicksigalas

Στους μεγαλους και καλους αθλητες μονον καλα λογια μπορης να λες και αυτο τουλαχιστον μας το εχεις αποδειξη νασε καλα φιλαρακο μου :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Δ.ΠΕΧΛΙΒΑΝΗΣ

Συγχαρητηρια και απο'μενα στους Διοργανωτες,παρα πολυ & καλη δουλεια,η οποια ειναι οφθαλμοφανης :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: Κρατησατε το επιπεδο ολης της  διοργανωσης ψηλα!!Σας ευχαριστω απο αθλητικης πλευρας!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Μπραβο στους συμμετεχοντες  :03. Thumb up:  πολυ καλη δουλεια!Μπραβο σας παληκαρια :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap: 
Και μονο να σκεφτει κανεις,πως παρα πολλοι απο τους αθλητες αγωνιστηκαν και την προηγουμενη 'μερα στην ΕΟΣΔ καταλαβαινει ποσο δυσκολο ειναι,να κρατηθει καποιος (σε αγωνιστικο επιπεδο) 2 μερες στη σειρα! :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap: 


Πολλα συγχαρητηρια στον Γενικο νικητη Φωτη Πλευριτη,υπεροχο το αποτελεσμα πανεμορφα κοψιματα,κοντρες,αλιπη μυικη μαζα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

φοβερή διοργάνωση,καλό επίπεδο αθλητών,συγχαρητηρια σε όλους, αθλητές και διοργανωτές,..... πρόεδρε για τον επόμενο αγώνα κλείσε στάδιο για να χωρέσουμε όλοι

----------


## basilief

Καλησπερα.Θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω οτι αυριο 9/12 στις 23:00 εως 24:00 θα προβληθει απο το καναλι HIGH CHANNEL ΟΙ ΑΓΩΝΕΣ WABBA MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2010.Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες μπορειτε να επικοινωνησετε μαζι μου στο 6944 33 8080 ονομα Τασος Αγγελοπουλος

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chris corfu

> Εμενα μεγαλη εντυπωση μου εκανε το παλικαρι που κερδισε στα juniors!! Ειναι 22 χρονων και γυμναζεται λεει 2 χρονια...



ο τριπολιτσιωτης κατεβαινε απο τον φρειδερικο ταντη,(απο κερκυρα) οπου ειναι γυμναστης του και ο ιδιος εχει κερδισει πολλες πρωτιες στο παρελθον ειδικα κατα δεκατια '90.(υπαρχουν στο γυμναστηριο αρκετα κυπελα που το διακοσμουν  :01. Wink:   ) πολλοι του χωρου τον γνωριζουν. μετα απο πολυ καιρο κατεβασε αυτον τον αθλητη που οντως γυμναζεται 2 χρονια και κατι αλλα ειναι πραγματικα καλος και με ενα τετοιο προπονητη κατευθειαν σκαρφαλωσε πρωτος.. αυτα απο εμενα αν και λιγο καθηστερημενα ας  με συγχωρεσετε..  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ο τριπολιτσιωτης κατεβαινε απο τον φρειδερικο ταντη,(απο κερκυρα) οπου ειναι γυμναστης του και ο ιδιος εχει κερδισει πολλες πρωτιες στο παρελθον ειδικα κατα δεκατια '90.(υπαρχουν στο γυμναστηριο αρκετα κυπελα που το διακοσμουν   ) πολλοι του χωρου τον γνωριζουν. μετα απο πολυ καιρο κατεβασε αυτον τον αθλητη που οντως γυμναζεται 2 χρονια και κατι αλλα ειναι πραγματικα καλος και με ενα τετοιο προπονητη κατευθειαν σκαρφαλωσε πρωτος.. αυτα απο εμενα αν και λιγο καθηστερημενα ας  με συγχωρεσετε..


πραγματικα πολύ καλός ο τζούνιορ , να δώσεις χαιρετίσματα στον Ρίκο αν τον δείς , τον ξέρω καλα γιατι έχουμε παίξει και μαζί σε αγώνες αρκετές φορές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chris corfu

> πραγματικα πολύ καλός ο τζούνιορ , να δώσεις χαιρετίσματα στον Ρίκο αν τον δείς , τον ξέρω καλα γιατι έχουμε παίξει και μαζί σε αγώνες αρκετές φορές


θα του δωσω ευχαριστως..(αν και δεν κατεβαινει πλεον σε αγωνες εχει πραγματικα πολυ καλο σωμα μετα απο τοσα χρονια και γραμμωμενο, ειναι προτυπο...) ειμαι στο γυμναστηριο του 5 χρονια τωρα..(Corfu Gym) το πρωτο γυμναστηριο που ανοιξε στην κερκυρα και παραμενει γυμναστηριο για πραγματικη προπονηση..!  :05. Biceps:

----------


## NASSER

> θα του δωσω ευχαριστως..(αν και δεν κατεβαινει πλεον σε αγωνες εχει πραγματικα πολυ καλο σωμα μετα απο τοσα χρονια και γραμμωμενο, ειναι προτυπο...) ειμαι στο γυμναστηριο του 5 χρονια τωρα..(Corfu Gym) το πρωτο γυμναστηριο που ανοιξε στην κερκυρα και παραμενει γυμναστηριο για πραγματικη προπονηση..!


περιμενουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο απο το γυμναστηριο και την παρεα του γυμναστηριου του Ρίκου( Ανοιξε τοπικ στην ενοτητα φωτογραφιες μελών). Και φυσικα τον γνωριζουμε οι περισσοτεροι αν και εχει χρονια να τον δουμε σε αγωνες.

----------


## chris corfu

> περιμενουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο απο το γυμναστηριο και την παρεα του γυμναστηριου του Ρίκου( Ανοιξε τοπικ στην ενοτητα φωτογραφιες μελών). Και φυσικα τον γνωριζουμε οι περισσοτεροι αν και εχει χρονια να τον δουμε σε αγωνες.


δεν το ξεχασα αλλα δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να ανεβει φωτογραφικο υλικο γτ ο ρικος πλεον δεν θελει καθολου προβολη. Οπως καταλαβαινεις μεχρι και τον τριπολιτσιωτη που κατεβασε στους αγωνες δεν ηξερε κανεις οτι ειναι απο αυτον. Σχετικα με τους αγωνες ξερω οτι ειχε και εχει αρκετες υποχρεωσεις τα τελευταια χρονια που τον κρατησαν δυστηχως μακρυα απο ολα αυτα. Παρ ολα αυτα αν καποια στιγμη μαζευτει η παρεα και μπορεσω να βγαλω κατι καλο θα ανοιξω θεμα.

----------

